# Need more estimates before I can decide.



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Showed up on time, presented my products and price and the objections were coming real quick about price. She had got an estimate last year from someone for $1500.00 and my price for Aura was 2273.00 with all the discounts and if she signs today.

I went on to explain that last years price and this years price from anyone will be much different and she agreed, but to make a very long story short she said she needed to think about it and get back with me, I said no problem let me ask you what it is your going to be thinking about and she said she would like to get more estimates. I said quickly, how many more estimates do you think you need to get? She said at least two more before she can make a decision. I replied that's great and no problem, let me show you one thing real quick before I get out of here. 

I could use this product here called Acri-shield It is a great product and since the aura is a bit to expensive for you at this time let me tell you about this. I closed them at $1563.00. There is 126 linear ft. of overhang with one coat and 4 doors I did not give it away.



The moral of this story is fight the need more estimates objection with, how many more estimates do you feel you need to get? She said at least two more before she can make a decision. I replied that's great and no problem, let me show you one thing real quick before I get out of here. Now work up another price and scope of work and ask for the close.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

There is 126 linear ft. of overhang with one coat and 4 doors I did not give it away.

So you basicly ripped her off for a one coat job?


----------



## Kayb2 (Mar 1, 2009)

That's great. You saved $30.00 on a gallon of paint and dropped your price $710.00 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::notworthy:notworthy:notworthy:notworthy. Awesome close.:laughing:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I thought something sounded a little odd about the difference in price, but did not want to do the math.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh Michael...maybe you will be like the Phoenix and rise up from your ashes?


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> That's great. You saved $30.00 on a gallon of paint and dropped your price $710.00 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::notworthy:not worthy:notworthy:notworthy. Awesome close.:laughing:





> Quoted from another forum: *Originally posted by Kay2B*: I work in the same city as Mr Mike and I haven't seen in on here for awhile. I am a designer and wanted to get in touch with him to bid a job. Sorry if this is the wrong forum.


2 weeks later they said it was not them that typed it, so I never know what part of Kay2believe. Kay it would be much easier to if you had your company name somewhere on any of your forums you belong to.

*Dear Kay,*
Who is this secret Kay2b anyways? I notice the first time you tried to talk to me in a forum, you said you needed a painter and had a whole thread devoted to finding Mr. Mike and when I messaged you back you said it was not you that typed it and it took about 1 week to hear back. SO now we don't know who you are, what company you have all we know is that we both live in Louisville you type in some small local forums and a few contractor areas I do and I paint over 200 jobs a year. 


What is the name of your company? Do you not know that it is twice as quick to paint with Acri-Shield than the thicker products also do you know that you will use as much as twice as much of the thicker products than you will the Acri-shield? I am a helping helper painter friend, Kay2B don't try and bust my balls with out using water they are made out of 32 year old lead based paint. I have done much for the painting industry in Louisville if you don't know that just ask around, I share my knowledge and motivation with everyone I know. My production manager made $53,000.00 last year, my salesman made over $70,000.00 last year, I think that is outstanding for a painting company in this area, and I am making roughly $2300.00 profit on all my crews today.




> I thought something sounded a little odd about the difference in price, but did not want to do the math.


Let me help with the math, saved $220.00 on paint and since it takes twice as long to apply Aura than it does to apply Acri-shield I am making out good. Its a one day job for 3 guys with the Aura it would of taken 4 guys one day. The homeowner is not paying to much or to little.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I do not doubt you will make money.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

I do not doubt you will make money. 

Especially 1 coating everything.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

Mr. Mike said:


> Let me help with the math, saved $220.00 on paint and since it takes twice as long to apply Aura than it does to apply Acri-shield I am making out good. Its a one day job for 3 guys with the Aura it would of taken 4 guys one day. The homeowner is not paying to much or to little.



mike a 126 lf of boxing around here is usually 3 ft wide wich is around 360 square ft, and would take just over one gallon of paint, and aprox 10 hr(15 lf per hour) to paint.

how wide is that boxing, (soffit), is their a lot of prep. Must be differnt then what we have around here.


thanks
dave mac


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Dave asked some of the same guestions I had typed but decided to delete.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> mike a 126 lf of boxing around here is usually 3 ft wide wich is around 360 square ft, and would take just over one gallon of paint, and aprox 10 hr(15 lf per hour) to paint.
> 
> how wide is that boxing, (soffit), is their a lot of prep. Must be differnt then what we have around here.


This is the small, sticks out 7 inches and is about 1 ft. tall., not much prep, just clean and caulk. yep about 18 to 21 man hours for the whole job.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

I must be losing it, 126 LF of trim, I myself can paint with AURA at least 50 LF per hour off a ladder, prep at least that much as well, now add some setup and clean up..........sounds like a days work but maybe we are not measuring the same animal?

When I measure trim, such as a overhang, we measure say 24 ft of OH but that includes soffit, facia, and molding, so 24 ft x 3 = 72 LF because you have 3 different runs of LF to paint. 

126 LF X 2.50 a LF = $315.00 is an example if we were measuring off a print?

I just dont get why it would take 3 men all day to paint 126 LF of OH?

I am not doubting your estimate just dont quite understand....


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

2.50 per Ln. ft.is way to cheap, I charge as much as $19.00 per ft. on some jobs. 3 guys can paint the over hand, 4 doors and the front porch in one day. 

The most Normal charge per ft. for me is around $13.00 for Aura and $8.00 for Acri-sheild and $11.00 for Duration. for one coat.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I didn't know the front porch was included. Is this job morphing. $700 difference in brands of paint used? I think my head hurts.

With all due respect, some might think you tried to gouge them and had to get a little more reasonable when you were about lose the job.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

19.00 per LF ????? Wow, you should think abot speaking at the next PDCA Estimating semminar that is unbeliveable............

I have only been around since 70's but have never run across an estimator getting that kind of money........

Here is a photo of a porch ceiling we did, with a zip roller, had to cut around a crown molding then rolled out one coat, Aura semi gloss deep color covered one coat, so production was a little slower.

120 sq ft of area off a 4 ft step ladder, I estimated 40 sq ft an hr for this area, or 3 hrs to paint which was plenty of time........even if I went at $1.35 a LF still plenty of money comes to $162.00

At 19.00 a sq ft your at 120 LF X 19.00 = $2280 am I missing something?

couple of photos attatched for my example.-


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey thinkpainting..I coulda painted that ceiling in 20 minutes with a 9" roller...WTF?

I'd have only done it that way, if I was working by-the-hour :w00t:


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

Steve Richards said:


> Hey thinkpainting..I coulda painted that ceiling in 20 minutes with a 9" roller...WTF?
> 
> I'd have only done it that way, if I was working by-the-hour :w00t:


I was thinking the same thing:thumbsup:, maybe he was charging by the hour lol or if their was not a rollar on sight and the job had to be done right their and then and it was a last minute add on. Sometimes I would rather knock it out just do it, then go to the pint store and buy a roller cover


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> Hey thinkpainting..I coulda painted that ceiling in 20 minutes with a 9" roller...WTF?
> 
> I'd have only done it that way, if I was working by-the-hour :w00t:





Dave Mac said:


> I was thinking the same thing:thumbsup:, maybe he was charging by the hour lol or if their was not a rollar on sight and the job had to be done right their and then and it was a last minute add on. Sometimes I would rather knock it out just do it, then go to the pint store and buy a roller cover


I have used whizz rollers on medium sized bead board jobs. The whizz won't go out too far and leave paint beads that have to be knocked down quickly. Doing that will send you all over the ceiling instead of working neat rows.

I do *not* however butcher my whites into shorts, and wear black socks with my work boots....hideous.

:laughing:

*
EDIT:* I would have charged $225.00 to paint that porch ceiling.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> 120 sq ft of area off a 4 ft step ladder, I estimated 40 sq ft an hr for this area, or 3 hrs to paint which was plenty of time........even if I went at $1.35 a LF still plenty of money comes to $162.00


I start at around $300.00 for a ceiling like that one.




> At 19.00 a sq ft your at 120 LF X 19.00 = $2280 am I missing something?


120 sq. ft. of ceiling Aura, Charge $2.48 per sq.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> 19.00 per LF ????? Wow, you should think abot speaking at the next PDCA Estimating semminar that is unbeliveable............


Oh that is soon to be coming...:w00t:


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree, that is no regular window job. 

At least I would tell the HO that, and then hand them the bid.


----------



## ClosetPro (Apr 29, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> You're right it should be more because it looks almost like a complete resto job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And/or the 4:20 break.:clap:


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

ClosetPro said:


> And/or the 4:20 break.:clap:


I usually get out at 3:30 so I am not even working at 4:2....oooooohhhhhh


:whistling


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> I know this sounds crazy but I never could figure out how to glaze windows like the guy above is doing. What's the secret there??


I'll show you a little better:

First fill all the area up around the glass with glazing, it does not have to look good at this point just make sure you have excess of glazing on there.


P8260014.jpg


Second take your putty knife and cut/smash the glazing so that it looks close to perfect.

P8260018.jpg


Last smooth the glazing out with your finger making sure you fill any gaps between the glass and wood, if small areas of glazing are still missing try repeating the process in those areas and smooth back out with your finger.

P8260022.jpg

That should earn me a thanks button push.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

BTW, that is me glazing that window. And it was not 4:20 or I would of been sitting down somewhere.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Just curious, ya don't back prime before you glaze? How about the points to hold the glass in place?

Try rolling up the glaze like a worm, then press in place works very well.

Not trying to start an agrgument, we just finished an old New England style farm house with 12x12's lot's of re-glazing we do it a little different.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

NAV said:


> Again, I didn't read all the posts but here is what I do when a customer needs multiple quotes.
> 
> I supply them for the customer. I have friends that own companies, I have them call and supply a price that is more than mine. The customer doesn't always go along with it but it doesnt hurt to say that you can have other comparable quotes supplied to them by qualified contractors.


 
This is beyond shady this shoud be reported to the FTC this is price fixing clear and simple. I could see if you sent them to a competitor that you knew was higher priced that might be one thing but to set up a deception like this is OUTRAGEOUS. Stuff like this is why the industry has a bad name and your continuing to practice these kinds of shenanigans just makes it harder for all of us


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

THINKPAINTING said:


> *Just curious, ya don't back prime before you glaze?* How about the points to hold the glass in place?
> 
> Try rolling up the glaze like a worm, then press in place works very well.
> 
> Not trying to start an agrgument, we just finished an old New England style farm house with 12x12's lot's of re-glazing we do it a little different.


X2 - WTF?:no:


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

How long do you guys let the glazing dry before painting over it??


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

THINKPAINTING said:


> Just curious, ya don't back prime before you glaze? How about the points to hold the glass in place?
> 
> Try rolling up the glaze like a worm, then press in place works very well.
> 
> Not trying to start an agrgument, we just finished an old New England style farm house with 12x12's lot's of re-glazing we do it a little different.



Thats how my Grandpa trained me. There was never an argument. There was one way and it was always Papas way. 

Ever done any Pickeling before? Thats a lost art if not a unknown trade anymore.


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

naptown CR said:


> This is beyond shady this shoud be reported to the FTC this is price fixing clear and simple. I could see if you sent them to a competitor that you knew was higher priced that might be one thing but to set up a deception like this is OUTRAGEOUS. Stuff like this is why the industry has a bad name and your continuing to practice these kinds of shenanigans just makes it harder for all of us


Why is it not called price fixing when you call a septic company and they ask for your zip code, then you get a price? I actually called the same company with different zip codes and always got a different price.


I think painters should get together as one voice. Go to where they have to and present this case. It sure would be better so when a homeowner calls you do not get the question of why is your $3500 exterior paint job so much more than the one they got quoted for $400.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

Just curious, ya don't back prime before you glaze? How about the points to hold the glass in place?:thumbsup:

Try rolling up the glaze like a worm, then press in place works very well. :thumbsup:

Yea, I forgot those things too. Also needs to be oil prime first so galzing does not dry out.


----------



## capital city (Mar 29, 2008)

Mr. Mike said:


> Ok you show up at a bid tomorrow and eyeball 12 rooms with over 15,000 in wall space sq. footage and your off by 1300 sq. ft. to your bad and you want me to agree to that being O'k.


 
Who said I was eyeballing the sq ft. I eyeball how long its going to take me and that is what matters to me. I get straight to the point and figure how long its going to take me and how much Im going to charge by the hour. And yes I do KNOW how long something is going to take me. If I'm off a little its not because of a few extra sq ft I didnt figure. In seven years Ive never done a job and looked back and said wtf was I thinking when I bid that job so what is the problem.


----------



## capital city (Mar 29, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> How long do you guys let the glazing dry before painting over it??


I think that your supposed to wait about a week, but I've never seen anybody wait that long. Your also supposed to oil prime before glazing but Ive never seen anybody besides myself do it around here. Its hard to price stuff by the book when no one within 500 miles does it that way and no one wants a true good job they want the best job for the price.

I also only replace the glazing that is loose or missing as taking it all out when its still intact pretty good would take forever.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

4thGeneration said:


> Why is it not called price fixing when you call a septic company and they ask for your zip code, then you get a price?


You charge the same price for a job regardless of whether it's just down the street, or 25 miles away? :no:


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

Tinstaafl said:


> You charge the same price for a job regardless of whether it's just down the street, or 25 miles away? :no:


I am speaking more of when the zip codes kiss and the price is diff from next door neighbors. My point is how can everyone in their mama can "Pricefix", but painters can not discuss pricing to set a standard?

Maybe we should become like Churchs do and ask for a love offering or a donation?

Just ask for the same donation the Church in Minn got even though we are in PA?

It is just crazy. I see these huge places ads say they will beat any price because they know they have phoned into Peter because Paul does not want to pay the 110% penalty...


----------



## PeteL (May 1, 2009)

4thGeneration said:


> My point is how can everyone in their mama can "Pricefix", but painters can not discuss pricing to set a standard?


Hmmmm, there is no law against having a minimum advertised price...:whistling
There will always be lowballers  that won't play the game tho.:furious:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

4thGeneration said:


> I am speaking more of when the zip codes kiss and the price is diff from next door neighbors.


Yeah, I know, but if you don't draw the line _somewhere_, you'll find yourself charging the same way out there at 25+ miles.



> My point is how can everyone in their mama can "Pricefix", but painters can not discuss pricing to set a standard?


Discussion and/or fixing is not necessary or ethical. The market sets the price; supply and demand are the determining factors. If there is enough of a demand for your work, at the quality and price you provide, you will have jobs.

If there isn't, you will have to adjust the quality, or the price, or move on to a different field of work where you can make a decent living. As much as that might suck, it's reality.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> I think painters should get together as one voice. Go to where they have to and present this case. It sure would be better so when a homeowner calls you do not get the question of why is your $3500 exterior paint job so much more than the one they got quoted for $400.


I am all for discussing price, not fixing bids to allow one buddy to win but having all our pricing close to the same would make it great for customers and contractors.:clap:


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

I am glad to not get all my bids. It shows that I am not cheap because I am not into fighting over price with a customer. I had one today that was glad to give me a deck job with cleaning/scuff sanding/1 coat of a-100 oil/2 coats of SW solid deckscapes all for 1,250 if I included the 1500 SF of fencing for the same price. He did not mean 1250 for each, he meant 1250 for both.

I told him good luck.

I told the same to a customer who wanted me to replace the wood, but had a guy to clean/strip/pH balance/Stain a 500SF deck. I told the guy that was not realistic and to do some research, but as a professional contractor with a rep I would not even want to touch the deck. I also told him to check the guys wc, liability ins, his past references, product choices ect ect.

Sometimes you are better off just saying good luck and do not pass me to your friends to waste my time either. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

Your also supposed to oil prime before glazing 

and after That's the proper way, Mr. Mike.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> Your also supposed to oil prime before glazing
> 
> and after That's the proper way, Mr. Mike.


If it is a must, then why do they not prime them before they put the first glazing in them?


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Mr. Mike said:


> If it is a must, then why do they not prime them before they put the first glazing in them?



lol, it _*was*_ there until your dynamic crew of Mikettes scraped it off.

:laughing:


I really don't know much about glazing, but then again I am under the age of 75.

:w00t:


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

If it is a must, then why do they not prime them before they put the first glazing in them? 

lol, it was there until your dynamic crew of Mikettes scraped it off.

If it was ever done right, it was.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

chris n said:


> If it is a must, then why do they not prime them before they put the first glazing in them?
> 
> lol, it was there until your dynamic crew of Mikettes scraped it off.
> 
> If it was ever done right, it was.


 

*Reglazing the Window*



*Replace missing glazing compound after the window has been primed with an oil base primer. The primer will help the glazing putty adhere to the wood.* 

<LI class=arrow>Work the glazing putty in your hands until warm and pliable. The putty will not work if cold. Pre-warm the putty by submerging ½ of the can in warm water for several minutes if needed and keep the can in the sun if several windows will be reglazed. <LI class=arrow>Apply more glazing than is needed to the surface with a glazers knife or putty knife. <LI class=arrow>Draw the knife across the glazing with firm pressure. A 45-degree angle is best. Collect the excess putty with your free hand during this process. <LI class=arrow>Smooth any ruff areas with your finger using light pressure.
Allow the glazing putty to set-up for 24 hours before painting. Oil base paint can be applied directly to the putty without primer, but it is best to prime before applying water based paints


----------



## StefanC (Apr 14, 2009)

I know an older guy who re-glazed all the windows in his circa 1850's farmhouse. He soaked all the sashes in linseed oil first and then glazed them and topcoated with oil. 10 years later when I was there coating his siding hey still looked 100% perfect, no cracking or splitting at all. 

I always just hit them with oil primer before and after glazing though. I roll out the glazing like a worm as someone else mentioned here.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

Painting the dry scraped and cleaned sash with linseed oil also works, but is kind of messy, the linseed oil tends to get all over the glass and is a real pain to get off,easier for me to oil prime.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Ah,
Today the lady told me that she needed more estimates before she could decide to hire I could tell she meant it. She told me before I gave her the price, the last estimate goes tomorrow and I will go present her my price on Thursday. More than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Mr. Mike said:


> Ah,
> Today the lady told me that she needed more estimates before she could decide to hire I could tell she meant it. She told me before I gave her the price, the last estimate goes tomorrow and I will go present her my price on Thursday. More than one way to skin a cat.


That would be considered a One Call Close


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

ProWallGuy said:


> That would be considered a One Call Close


Look mike you have a fan club, lol


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

It is a one call close because I was able to close another time to come back, now I will make it a two close call.:clap:


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

Pro wall is rooting for you, I can tell he wants to be a one time closer lol


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> Pro wall is rooting for you, I can tell he wants to be a one time closer lol


Pro Wall is a specialty service, I think before his prospects call him for the most part are already sold on using him. The difference in his leads and most of mine are people are just wanting to know how much painting costs and I go there and close them on a paint job they did not expect to really buy, when they call him they need him to do it.

Pro wall correct me if I am wrong sir, but is that a pretty good guess?

I have need leads and want leads but if I did not close any of these want leads I would close less than 30%.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

Mr. Mike said:


> Pro Wall is a specialty service, I think before his prospects call him for the most part are already sold on using him. The difference in his leads and most of mine are people are just wanting to know how much painting costs and I go there and close them on a paint job they did not expect to really buy, when they call him they need him to do it.
> 
> Pro wall correct me if I am wrong sir, but is that a pretty good guess?
> 
> I have need leads and want leads but if I did not close any of these want leads I would close less than 30%.



Actually mike I was being sarcastic, poking fun. I would be willing to bet he wants nothing to do with high pressure sales.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> Actually mike I was being sarcastic, poking fun. I would be willing to bet he wants nothing to do with high pressure sales.


Yes I knew, and yes I bet he does not. He is the elephant in the jungle so to speak and sales tactics would not be needed on most wall paper calls.



I closed one good one tonight, 

When I got there and sat down she said now Mike you told me you would be ready to sign us up today and we want you to know we can't because we scheduled another estimate. The last thing I said on my way out the door was, "Don't forget to call that other painter and let them know not to come out tomorrow".

Job was $3000.00 I have been payed in full and start on June 16th.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

Mr. Mike said:


> Yes I knew, and yes I bet he does not. He is the elephant in the jungle so to speak and sales tactics would not be needed on most wall paper calls.
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR sales tactics would not be used, that's for sure,:w00t: but why would wall paper calls be different than any other?:blink:


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

Mr. Mike said:


> Yes I knew, and yes I bet he does not. He is the elephant in the jungle so to speak and sales tactics would not be needed on most wall paper calls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paid in full before the jobs starts, why do you need to be paid in full before jobs starts?? Not very professional in my book, and if something happens and you cant start exactly on June 16, do you give the money back. You seem to be out for the fast buck.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> Paid in full before the jobs starts, why do you need to be paid in full before jobs starts?? Not very professional in my book, and if something happens and you cant start exactly on June 16, do you give the money back. You seem to be out for the fast buck.



My price was $3326.00 the customer after coming back in from my porch light close offered to pay me 100% up front if I could do the job for exactly $3000.00. I took the product aura off of 3 rooms and signed them up and took the payment. Mr. Mike is not out for a fast buck but I am out for a buck, if I can't show up on the 16th I will reschedule the job for another date and they will be O'k since I told them sometimes that happens.

A yes today should be more valuable then a yes tomorrow, another job on the books is valuable also. Not very professional in your book sounds funny to me because my goal at every estimate is to sign the contract and get a deposit, kind of shows you how professional and trusting I am on a bid if they are willing to pay in full a month in advance.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

chris n said:


> Mr. Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I knew, and yes I bet he does not. He is the elephant in the jungle so to speak and sales tactics would not be needed on most wall paper calls.
> ...


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

Mr. Mike said:


> My price was $3326.00 the customer after coming back in from my porch light close offered to pay me 100% up front if I could do the job for exactly $3000.00. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I see thanks for the explanation


----------



## davy crockett (Dec 19, 2007)

plus look at the time you save by having multiple ladders set up, no mving, just jump and go,,zip,,,zip,,:whistling,,If I catch you rolling a ceiling that big with a rollier that small I am gonna kick the ladder from under you.:w00t:


JUST KIDDING.....


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*you call yourselves professionals?*



4thGeneration said:


> *I am glad to not get all my bids*. It shows that I am not cheap because I am not into fighting over price with a customer. I had one today that was glad to give me a deck job with cleaning/scuff sanding/1 coat of a-100 oil/2 coats of SW solid deckscapes all for 1,250 if I included the 1500 SF of fencing for the same price. He did not mean 1250 for each, he meant 1250 for both.
> 
> *I told him* good luck.
> 
> ...


 
thumbs up,,,,,sorry my friend,, i say- thumbs down- bad move on your part. That was a very insulting comment directed at a prospective client no matter what the issue was, that is no way to handle the situation.

That is the most self-destructive thought process you could possibly have implemented into your business presentation and is highly unprofessional. That is no way to interact with prospective clients or individuals on CT. There is the psychology of selling yourself to prospective clients-it's not just your price- it's your attitude on handling objections and overcoming them that makes you a succesfull business man. I have only been on here since the beginning of January and already this site is turning out to be one disappointment after another-again it's just a few that ruin it for everyone else. How some people conduct themselves on here is a huge disappointment and I expected some professionalism and mature individuals- not this. 
The gentleman that started this thread was trying to (IMO) convey not giving up on your customers,and now some on here are just trying finding ways to rip him apart - it's disgusting. One guy charges this , another charges that- we don't all fit the same shoes, obviously some of you would rather tear a guy to shreds than to comprehend and understand that there are many variables in our industry and prices do fluctuate. 
This bashing behavior is really uncalled for and totally unprofessional - there is no need for below the belt remarks. At least, agree that you disagree and keep it civil and professional.


----------



## Painter's Edge (Feb 21, 2010)

In this picture what WisePainter sees is the black socks and cut-off shorts. Gee, I bet he has napkins cut into triangles in his metal lunchbox too.


----------

